# Anyone up for a somewhat kinky Digimon RP?



## Baalf (May 21, 2021)

I have really been getting into the Digimon franchise lately. I pumped in about a hundred hours into the Digimon story cyber sleuth hackers memory, and I still haven't beaten the game. One of these days I am going to. Just recently, I bought Digimon World New Order, and I have been playing the heck out of that game as well. I also really like the Digimon designs in the franchise, do I have to be honest... A lot of the characters have cartoonishly big feet. 

Sometimes I just want to watch a Birdramon do Taekwondo, or a Gargomon stomping around with his Hungaar style, and sometimes I just want to see them get smashed with a hammer for comedic purposes. In my mind, their big feet is always both their most powerful weapon and they're weak point. In addition, they are usually hammy as heck about it.

Not sure if anyone would be interested in an r p surrounding that idea oh, but I kind of want to do one if anyone has any ideas or is interested.


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2021)

Can I use my dragonsona?


----------



## Baalf (May 22, 2021)

Universe said:


> Can I use my dragonsona?


Is he a Digimon? If not, I'd prefer you didn't.


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2021)

Aww ok


----------



## Baalf (Jun 21, 2021)

Bump.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 27, 2021)

Still open.


I don't know why, but When I write a big-footed character in an RP, they are always as over the top as possible.

-they tend to rap a lot and use a bunch of foot relayed puns and comments.

-they have minions who fight with more practical methods or even superpowers just to Hype up the big-footed character as much as possible. The minions also attended to fight in a group while the big footed character fights alone.

- even the mundane things they do have to exude an excessive amount of power.
-- stretching their foot sounds like a group of Ten Men cracking their fists all at once.
-- wiggling their toes creates some soft but noticeable seismic activity.
-- tapping their feet creates more vibrant and unsettling seismic activity.
-- steps create similar effects as tapping, and they tend to walk slowly to let the seismic activity sink in.
-- stomping creates enough seismic activity to launch anyone in the vicinity off the ground.
-- actual kicks sound like bones crunching or rocks being smashed.
-- Even getting their feet getting smashed by a hammer or someone else's foot causes their feet to emit a loud, throbbing thumping sound after exaggerated bone-crunching sounds.

- despite ALL of that, their kicks are only a little above average in kicking power. ...but they are STILL very skilled martial artists, even if they only use their feet. Usually they are strong and agile enough to beat their disciples in combat, even if they came at the character as a group, which explains why they even have minions in the first place.


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 27, 2021)

I legitimately mix up Digimon and Yugioh.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 27, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> I legitimately mix up Digimon and Yugioh.



Okay.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Baalf (Nov 1, 2021)

If it helps, I could draw up a character.


----------

